# [rc-update] "Failed to create symbolic link" [Résolu]

## Francois

Bonjour, je suis en train d'installer gentoo à partir de tutoriel http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1. Dans la partie "8 - Configurer le système" à la section "8.b.", je rencontre un message d'erreur pour activer les connexions réseau automatiquement au démarrage avec la commande "rc-update add net.eth0 default":

```
ln: failed to create symbolic link '/etc/runlevels/default/net.eth0' : No space left on device

* rc_update: failed to add 'net.eth0' to 'default'

```

Voilà, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider à résoudre mon problème.

Merci d'avance.Last edited by Francois on Tue Jan 25, 2011 2:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

 *Quote:*   

> No space left on device 

 

C'est clair non ?

La partition / est pleine. Tu as mal fait ton dimensionnement lors de la création des partitions.

Que donne un "df -h" pour avoir une petite idée ?

----------

## geekounet

En l'occurence pour ce problème lors d'une création de symlink, c'est un problème de nombres d'inodes, donc df -hi pour voir le taux d'utilisation.

----------

## Francois

Merci de vos réponses rapides.

La commande df -hi me renvoie ceci:

```
df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
```

Je dois vous avouer que tout cela me laisse perplexe   :Rolling Eyes:  

----------

## guilc

Tu es sur un livecd dans un chroot par hasard ?

donc pas de /etc/mtab => pas de table des partitions montées, CQFD.

Dans ce cas, tu ne serais pas en train de faire le lien sur le fs du livecd au lieu de le faire DANS le chroot, à tout hasard ?

----------

## Francois

Oui, je suis effectivement sur un LiveCD. J'ai créé ma table de partitions dans "/etc/fstab" et le je suis bien en mode "chroot":

```
(chroot) livecd / # 
```

Dîtes-moi si vous avez besoin de plus d'informations.

----------

## Francois

Bonjour, j'ai résolu mon problème en reprenant le tutoriel depuis le début et en définissant que trois partitions au lieu de quatre avec l'utilitaire "fdisk":

• /dev/sda1 --> Partition de "boot"

• /dev/sda2 --> Partition "swap"

• /dev/sda3 --> Partition "primaire"

Puis, j'ai refait les mêmes opérations et ma commande "rc -update add net.eth0 default" fonctionne sans problème. Il y avait sans doute une erreur dans mon partitionnement (même si je suis assez dubitatif)...

Enfin bref, merci de votre aide, "topic" RÉSOLU!!!

----------

## geekounet

 *Francois wrote:*   

> Il y avait sans doute une erreur dans mon partitionnement (même si je suis assez dubitatif)...

 

C'est possible, mais vu que tu ne nous as pas dit comment tu l'as fait, on ne pourra pas le confirmer.  :Wink: 

----------

